# pet pigeon with swollen beak legs and feet



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

My king pigeon is sick. Avian Dr was stumped. Poop was tested and showed healthy. She is still eating drinking and laying healthy eggs but looks worse everyday. We tried antibiotics didn't help. No injury no bumblefoot. Mouth clear of any signs of canker. Beak and feet and around eyes a bit super swollen. Not hot to touch feathers staying fluffed around face stands on one foot at a time. She must be miserable. Anyone come across this before? Rocklin, CA


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Perhaps mites. Give Invermectine.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Can you post a clear picture or two so we can see exactly what you are describing?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Minimally your vet should have given meticam for inflammation and or blood work. Go back and ask for anti inflammatory until u figure it out, what if its heart failure issue and she is retaining water or kidney issue.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you sure she doesn't have a retained egg or ruptured oviduct? Did the vet xray or ultrasound for this?


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Do the droppings look healthy (firm, kaki & white etc)? Lab tests can be irrelevant so the aspect of droppings is more important.

Certainly there is a pathogenic or non-pathogenic factor that id not discovered, probably will kill the bird.


----------



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

pics from this morning

thank you


----------



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

Her eggs are normal poo changes based on her laying normal to wattery huge to small. It is smelly. Definitely not egg bound. Trying to attach photo. She has no contact with other birds.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I tend to think she has a parasite that doesn't interfere with the metabolism, worms or mites or both. I would give a drop of invermectin on neck. If there are mites, that will solve the problem. It may even kill some worms, according to the claims of the drug producers. If now improvement, after two days I would give a dewormer.From what I've read, Moxidectin is the best.

I notice she has the nostrilss irritated, perhaps from scraching. A pigeon of mine with mites, presented similar iritated nose.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*How often does she bathe?

Has she been treated for blood sucking mites? You cannot see them with the naked eye.

Can you post a good closeup and clear picture of the feet?*


----------



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

feet pics

thank you everyone
looking into where to buy invermectin


----------



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

beak picture hope this helps


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok noted two things, yes the actual beak itself should not be that chalky white color only the nares should be white, so I would hazard a guess that it is mites. Now also noted in the one pic is it a lump that I see lower down in the abdomen at the front or is that just the angle of the pic and the birds crop?

If not crop and if it IS a lum, maybe it is causing swollen feet. I would need a better front and side view of the bird. thanks. I would also treat for coccidia and ecoli, usually both accompany a run down bird with mites, should be normal quarantine protocol anyway. 

1. Mite treatment with ivermectin or scatt
2. Spray with ail or any other mitacide externally
3. Trich treatment. I have pills that are a simple two day treatment
4. Vits minerals, acv and probitoics in water alternated.
5. Good quality feed
6. Lots of rest and no stress
7. I also treat with like a 4-1 to deal with salmonella and ecoli together.

The two birds I got the other day. The tipplers, they got 4-1 for 2 days, then AIL spray, then today a proper bath with soap and a brush, they are eating well but their poops still look a bit large and copious, so will give them a cocci treatment next.
Will most likey do a course for 5 days on a Tylemox to cover everything. They look good, act well, but the poops just not perfect. Will be when Im done with them tho. They are on probiotics tho first and then the meds.


----------



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

Since my pet pigeon is in my kitchen how can I tell if the mites are now infested in my home? My pigeon was an adoption from the animal shelter. I'm working on getting her treated but I feel very overwhelmed and I have a cockatoo not sick but I'm worried


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Dont worry those type of mites I believe have to be passed on if the birds touch each other or are in the same cage, unlike red mites THEY will take over your home and have to be sprayed for.


----------



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Thank You*

Thank You so much. I seriously was about to have a panic attack this morning after reading about mites online. I called the avian vet and I'm waiting on meds.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Great, let me know what he gives you.


----------



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Heart or Kidney*

This morning the vet told me she might be having kidney failure but most likely heart disease. We started Lasix and Neurontin. The Lasix is already working and she is passing lots of fluid with each bm. The beak did look like the burrowing mites but without the pinholes. So no bugs. Thank you so much again for the very helpful support and advice. I needed it.


----------



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Heart or Kidney*

This morning the vet told me she might be having kidney failure but most likely heart disease. We started Lasix and Neurontin. The Lasix is already working and she is passing lots of fluid with each bm. The beak did look like the burrowing mites but without the pinholes. So no bugs. Thank you so much again for the very helpful support and advice. I needed it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*Wow, I said this because I compared her to human symptoms*



CBL said:


> Minimally your vet should have given meticam for inflammation and or blood work. Go back and ask for anti inflammatory until u figure it out, what if its heart failure issue and she is retaining water or kidney issue.


People sometimes think Im crazy when I say things such as the above, but when you see things bilaterally, I always compare human symptoms to animals. A body is a body is a body, no matter who's it is.

I would be interested to see if the feet swelling goes down, the lasix should do that. Can you let me know thanks. Also, a probiotic IS a great thing for the kidneys. My vet says that it helps/assists the kidneys to remove toxins, not unlike a pill form of dialysis. So ask your vet or just go ahead and give her probitoics daily for her issues. It cannot harm, only help. I have given this to my cat for a very mild form of elevated kidney function that is typical with old age, and I have noted a huge difference in her weight and health. Looked half dead on day and bounced right back the next. She is doing extremely well. Hope your bird does too.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If it is what vet says, you will have to be careful what meds if any you give to protect the kidneys, by that I mean, dont give any mite, or trich or any meds without talking to the vet first as all meds are hard on liver and kidneys.


----------



## daja99 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Will Do*

I have powdered probiotics that were for my kids I will start adding it to her water today. Yes she is only on the 2 new meds. I am curious as well how much time this will buy her.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

You would be surprised how well critters do, I was very surprised how my cat bounced back. 
She even gained some weight back after going a bit light. I also give her subq fluids tho in the beginning when she didnt feel well, I have the rig at home from the vets, works wonders, and is not needed anymore. I bet ur bird surprises you.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

daja99 said:


> I have powdered probiotics that were for my kids I will start adding it to her water today. Yes she is only on the 2 new meds. I am curious as well how much time this will buy her.



How old is she?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope your bird gets better soon! Our girl pigeon is 7 years old and is taking isoxsuprine for heart disease. She is doing much better. She didn't have swelling, just exercise intolerance and occasional noisy breathing. Have had guinea pigs with heart failure with swelling who took Lasix and it helped them. Please keep us posted on how your pigeon is doing.


----------

